

Thank you, WordPress Who’s Next? - riledhel
http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2011/05/23/thank-you-wordpress-who-s-next.aspx

======
rawsyntax
Wordpress drops support for IE6 would be a much better title, as it described
the article content

